# Silly little hedgie!



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

I've noticed that Koosh does this funny thng when you hold him. When I hold him, usually I put my arm against my stomach so that he's wedged there. He sits there for a second, but then immediately starts climbing up my chest. H\I alwyas stop him when he reaches my shoulders, because I don't know if he's going to just jump off my back or something. But I thnk it's the silliest thng! n_n


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Pixel does the same thing! I think it's cute.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha, Herc does that then he likes to pee off your shoulder! Silly hedgiepiggy! :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hester always goes for my shoulders when she's on me, maybe something about being up high, and same here I'm always afraid she's going to go too far and fall off. I'm on a laz-e-by so the back is a touch higher than my shoulder, but I always got to watch.

Last night was really fun, its been hot, I've been sweating so my hair was a touch wet, Hester gets up on my shoulder and starts chewing on my hair and anointing. There's something unsettling to have a hedgehog knibbling the hair behind your ear, and then of course having her sniff my ear directly. Was waiting for her teeth to land on me, but nope, chew chew chew, anoint, anoint, lose balance, roll down my chest.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> There's something unsettling to have a hedgehog knibbling the hair behind your ear, and then of course having her sniff my ear directly.


You think THAT'S unsettling...I feared for my husband's life! :lol:


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That hedgie don't look too happy............. :shock: lol

Do they keep going after they reach your shoulders or usually just sit there safely?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My Abby (RIP) used to love chewing on my tshirts, especially the neck area. When I set her on my lap she would charge with teeth bared to my neck to start chewing. She would also lick me like crazy but the only time she ever bit was accidentally when she grabbed skin in with the fabric. The way she would charge at me was always a wee bit unnerving even though I knew she would never bite on purpose. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Yesterday I had Phinneus in the arm-wedged-to-chest place and he decided to climb. I had on a low cut shirt and he was scrabbling around and left itty bitty claw scratches on my chest. It looked so funny! Just four tiny red scratches.


----------

